# Smithsonian OnDemand: Sky View: The Heart of Italy



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I tried to record the above program TWICE off of DOD....and both times all I was able to "receive" was a :27 long black screen recording. I didn't try it on any of my other HR2X's...but was curious if anyone else has tried to download this DOD showing successfully??


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

are you sure it was totally blank? Because I downloaded the Larry the Cable Guy christmas special from the CMT On Demand yesterday and it started out blank when i fast forwarded it. it was blank.....or so i thought when I stopped part way through there was show there and when rewinded i could see the program and when I started back at the begining it was fine


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

cb7214 said:


> are you sure it was totally blank? Because I downloaded the Larry the Cable Guy christmas special from the CMT On Demand yesterday and it started out blank when i fast forwarded it. it was blank.....or so i thought when I stopped part way through there was show there and when rewinded i could see the program and when I started back at the begining it was fine


Yeah, both times the whole :27 showing was black/blank...no matter where I stopped the ffwd'ing to "check" it.

I wanted to try downloading it through another one of my HR2X's...but didn't get a chance to.

I also downloading a bunch of stuff on Saturday AM and that came over fine...so I'm not sure WTF was going on!


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Now I'm unable to record this showing (or add it to my "queue" at all.....

And the message I had there for the last 2 times I tried to record this illustrious Smithsonian show was:

"This showing was canceled because of an unexpected error (3005)"

I've tried to record (and have successfully recorded) 3 or 4 other DOD titles in the last few hours with no issues...but not this one.

And I tried it on a 2nd HR21....and it didn't go through---same thing happens---get a "Q" next to the title in the DOD search screen under SMithsonian "All titles"...and then the Q disappears and the recording DOES NOT start.

I forgot to check the history on that unit to see if there was an error message.

Can anyone else verify that this thing won't record?


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

JAYPB said:


> Now I'm unable to record this showing (or add it to my "queue" at all.....
> 
> And the message I had there for the last 2 times I tried to record this illustrious Smithsonian show was:
> 
> ...


I also tried to record it and got a black screen. I tried fast forwarding and stopping at various places with no effect. I did not check my History.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

ozonedan said:


> I also tried to record it and got a black screen. I tried fast forwarding and stopping at various places with no effect. I did not check my History.


Tried it on my HR22 and same thing happened...."Q" appears next to the title, then the Queue total at the bottom of the screen goes from "0" to "1" and then goes quickly back to "0"....and then the "Q" disappears from next to the title.

So something is mucked up somewhere on their end, because again, I can record other titles (multiple titles from multiple DOD channels)...so go figure!

Thanks for confirmation


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JAYPB said:


> Now I'm unable to record this showing (or add it to my "queue" at all.....
> 
> And the message I had there for the last 2 times I tried to record this illustrious Smithsonian show was:
> 
> ...


I tried this last night on a HR22-100 and got the same error message.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Same here, 
vod'd it twice last week only blank black screen was downloaded... 
took the full time to download

then tried another hd vod on the Smith ch 1276... 

that was fine...


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Out of curiosity (since I've only DOD'd a handful of titles this year) is this "3005" error message a common one....or is it the first time you guys have seen it?


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

JAYPB said:


> I tried to record the above program TWICE off of DOD....and both times all I was able to "receive" was a :27 long black screen recording. I didn't try it on any of my other HR2X's...but was curious if anyone else has tried to download this DOD showing successfully??


Same problem here. Downed it OK but totally black with a ff/rewind/pause,etc.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I was able to record/download this offering (I assume) correctly over the weekend. I started watching it 27 total length IIRC) but it looked VERY washed out and un-HD like so I turned it off.

Haven't had a chance to go back and sit down to watch it. Can anyone else verify/confirm that it looks like....ummm...crap??


----------

